# Clayton and Hank



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

My 9 year old son has had some private lessons with me when I have mine, and is now showing interest in showing. He wants to show our 11 year old guy, who will be a perfect fit for him. I figure they can do non regular AKC obedience, and some UKC obedience. Now we will have to bring Hank with us to our privates


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

very sweet! I think beginner novice would be a perfect place for them to start


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

That is what I am thinking. He will have to show in the B classes, because Hank has a CDX, but I think Clayton will be fine. Our retired obedience dogs make great partners for people new to the sport


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Very sweet pics. Your 11 year old golden is in fantastic shape.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very cool! I got my start as a kid too. You should also look into 4H. They do dog shows ad he would be training and competing with other kids there.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The future of our sport in pictures right there! Perfect fit to be sure. I'll be looking for frequent updates on Clayton and Hank.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

That is so cool! Good luck to Clayton and Hank as they embark on their new adventure.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> Very cool! I got my start as a kid too. You should also look into 4H. They do dog shows ad he would be training and competing with other kids there.


I have considered 4-H, but need to find out more rules about it. I know with the horse project, they are not allowed to take professional lessons during the summer while the project is going on, and Clayton sometimes comes along with me to lessons. One of my friends is the head dog trainer for it in our county, so I will have to ask him.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

4H rules vary by state. I grew up in Wyoming and they were a lot easier on scoring. It was nice though, to train and compete with other kids. You don't see too many juniors in AKC (or at least I don't).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I rarely ever see juniors in obedience around here.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love the pictures! We had a junior handler at the hunt test today, you should have heard the cheers! I cannot wait until Clayton and Hank's first show!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> I love the pictures! We had a junior handler at the hunt test today, you should have heard the cheers! I cannot wait until Clayton and Hank's first show!


That is great!! Clayton has helped my train Rivet some in the field too.

Here are more Clayton training pics.



Clayton 3yrs with Tazer 









Clayton 8yrs with Rivet









Clayton 7yrs showing Rivet in UKC sub junior.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

You must be delighted! They look beautiful together!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> We had a junior handler at the hunt test today, you should have heard the cheers!


We had one too, she was a cutie. I guess they can earn points from AKC towards a scholarship. They can even run higher level dogs, this girl ran a MH. He was bigger then she was, but he was such a good boy, they made a cute pair.

The new pictures of Clayton are adorable!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Susan that is AWESOME!!!! I think it is cool when the kids decide they want to do it. 

There is a now young man who does agility here, I think he might have just graduated from high school, or maybe he is going into his senior year now, I don't remember. Anyway, he got a MACH on his dog when he was 13. Sure his mother helped here and there train the dog, but mostly Gideon did it on his own. He started running her when he was 8. This past year they earned the high score junior handler at AKC Agility Nationals. 

Your son Clayton and Hank look like a great pair. Working with dogs, can teach us so much about ourselves, and how to respect others. Without realizing it. I think it is wonderful he wants to give it a try!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> We had one too, she was a cutie. I guess they can earn points from AKC towards a scholarship. They can even run higher level dogs, this girl ran a MH. He was bigger then she was, but he was such a good boy, they made a cute pair.
> 
> The new pictures of Clayton are adorable!


I didn't know they could ear points towards a scholarship, that is really cool!!


----------

